# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Crisis pad as alternative to A&E

## Jaquaia

http://m.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull-cr...ail/story.html

I like the sound of this. It sounds a lot less intimidating then going to A&E. Just thought I'd share as I've never heard of this before.

----------


## S deleted

I like the idea of that. It's much less intimidating than having to explain yourself to some a&e receptionist and waiting to be seen.

----------


## Angie

That is a good idea x

----------


## Paula

That's a fantastic idea!

----------


## magie06

What a great idea.

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant!

----------


## OldMike

Like the idea, thanks for sharing Jaq.

----------

